# Lake Missaukee fishing?



## silkystud21 (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm headed up there the 25th-27th. Anyone ever fish there? I've heard its a pretty good bass and perch lake and I know for a fact there is no size limit on pike. Any ideas on what to use and where to go would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin (Apr 5, 2002)

I grew up fishing that lake until around the age of 20- that was 12 years ago. The lake used to be full of pike and that's mainly what we targeted. If you looked out from Lake City, we would go to the other end of the lake and fish the edge of weed lines with spoons. We did well on largemouth just about anywhere around pads and docks. Try around the island. That's where I spent most of my time. The last time I was there I caught big smallmouth and a couple of small walleye on the east point of that island. It's been a few years, but I'm sure there are some fish in there. Good luck.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Last I heard it was good for Walleye and alot of hammer head Pike. Double check but last I knew there was no size limit on pike and i think there is no limit on quanity you can keep. There is a small bait store there on M-66 that should be able to help.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

I fished there for 3 days the first week in June. I caught some nice slab gills. Also caught a lot of bass but no size to them. Biggest was 14 inches. Good Luck.


----------

